# Vertex Illumilux LED...neater alternative to TMCs



## sanj (8 May 2011)

Ok,

so I am seriously considering using these LEDs for a future set up. They are from an Austrian company called Vertex.
Once again it is the reef hobby that has created the demand, but these are affordable ish, well in line with TMC tiles and bars except much neater, fewer wires and I believe built in dimming ability. The leds are also replacable by just popping them out, not soldering.

They are effectively light strips, one module being 6 3w Cree leds and and 30cm long,but they come in 30cm, 60cm, 90cm and 120cm. 

The 30cm would be approx £120, 60cm £200 etc.

At the moment STM do sell them, but up here in the Mids Covenventry Aquatics will be selling them.

*The freshwater Illumilux is 7000k white leds and is called Dolce Blanco.*There is a 50/50 white/red which I think is aimed at Arowana keepers. 

The mainstay Ullumina leds are way overkill for planted tanks and there arent any models focussed towards planted tanks in this range, but the out put can be controlled. These ones are pretty expensive though.

Anyway some links:

http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Products/Lighting/LED/Illumilux/MarinoBianco.aspx
http://reefbuilders.com/2011/03/11/vertex-illumilux-led-unboxed/
http://stm-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Vertex_Zeo_Reactors.html#a4465


Another sexy offering and also for freshwater is the Polish based Pacific Sun led. The METIS model has a freshwater version, BUT it is more expensive at around £950 for an 85cm unit. 

http://www.pacific-sun.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=73

Anyway food for thought...


----------

